# Easy pre-root backup with adb



## twistedumbrella (Jul 26, 2011)

Nandroid is just a script. Rooting is another topic. This is to allow you to backup your data before you root. It's simple, fast and easy.

Download http://www.multiupload.com/K4BZ22SIT5

Clear the data for Google apps, and system components such as Browser, to prevent force closes during restore.
If you skip this step, at the end of the guide clear dalvik, fix permissions, and clear the data for the items that keep closing.

adb push psneuter /data/local/psneuter
adb shell chmod 777 /data/local/psneuter
adb shell /data/local/psneuter
adb shell dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p26 of=/sdcard/data.img

Your data is now backed up. Sdcard apps will still be on your sdcard, and cache and dalvik need to be cleared anyway. System apps will be replaced and the settings for them is already included in data. In short, you only really need data.

Root your device. After you have rooted, updated, and are on the stock rooted build (before a custom rom for best compatibility), restore your data.

adb shell dd if=/sdcard/data.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p26

Now do a titanium backup if you plan to install a ROM that wipes data, install whatever ROM you planned, and restore titanium (if needed).

And yes, the ScriptFusion AutoBot already has this capability built in. When it detects you don't have root, it will perform the backup, and when you return after rooting it will restore it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for this. I'm going to try this out on a buddy's bolt next week.


----------

